# looking to get involved in rescue



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

Can anyone give me some tips to get started? I have offered to foster (filled out an application and everything) for the local humane society and never heard back from them. I even talked to the shelter manager and everything.







The next closest HS I am not impressed with (I've adopted from them and have questions about their procedures). So now I am thinking of trying to foster for a statewide or national GSD rescue...does anyone know how I can get started? Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are several posts at the top of this section that you can read through. Questions to ask, things to look for, etc.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=391679&page=1#Post391679


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Southern Cross GSD Rescue could use a good foster. Molly is great to work with!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Myoung
> Southern Cross GSD Rescue could use a good foster. Molly is great to work with!


i just want to second that. i think they are a wonderful rescue!


----------

